# April 2009 Environmental PE Exam



## CPuerta (Jan 14, 2009)

I wanted to start a new thread, specific to the following topics to support April 2009 Environmental PE Exam takers:

1. Provide valuable information and resources to other exam takers.

2. Post quality example problems from our research, studying that would benefit other members and we can use to add to our binder of references in the event a similar problem shows up on the exam.

I know I will try to post some pertinent info. Anyone else whom wants to support, please join in.


----------



## Baconbit (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Y'all! I'm new here and have spent some time tonight reviewing as many of the old posts as I can regarding the Environmental PE Exam. I am planning to take the test in April (as long as my application is accepted), and have just started studying. This is all very overwhelming at the moment, but the advice sounds great. The main question I have right now is there are quite a few references to "the other board" website or 'the other board' sample exam problems. What is this referring to? I Googled "the other board" and got some very scary and not at all pertinent results...any advice? I'll share any input I have as I start my prep process...


----------



## klk (Jan 19, 2009)

The "other board" is referencing the PPI board (professional publications inc = PPI), which is a website forum related to the PPI books/study materials. Almost everyone uses the PPI reference manuals to study for the exam - each discipline on the exam has its own reference manual (such as the Environmental Engineering Reference Manual) which is a pretty good comprehensive reference that covers all aspects of the exam. There are also sample problems and exams available from the same company. Although PPI has a web board for answering questions, it isn't as highly traveled as this site. Engineer Boards was created by a few people who had passed the PE and wanted to help future test takers, but also have fun in the process. PPI wouldn't let them have fun (see the Shoot the Breeze section of EB.com to get an idea of what I mean) so they created their own website. Since people hang around here after they pass the exam, you are more likely to get your questions answered here than at the "other board".

Let us know if you have any other questions! Welcome to the board!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, and due to the rather vindictive attitudes of the people running the PPI forum / message board at the time, many of us were not very happy with how we had been treated, and for a long time (just for fun) whenever you would type "PPI" in on this site, the forum software would automatically change it to "the other board". Fortunately that appears to have stopped now, but older posts still say "the other board."

Best of luck to the April test takers! A few of us enviros are still around and can help answer questions, although it is beginning to fade from my memory somewhat....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2009)

Then there's the 'other, other board'.

An unholy curse of a board from the beast we call the Desolate One.



> Engineer Boards was created by a few people who had passed the PE and wanted to help future test takers, but also have fun in the process. PPI wouldn't let them have fun (see the Shoot the Breeze section of EB.com to get an idea of what I mean) so they created their own website.


Damn, we gotta hire you as our publicist.

I think for the 3 year anniversary of EB I should published the complete, uncensored memoirs.


----------



## tymr (Jan 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Then there's the 'other, other board'.
> An unholy curse of a board from the beast we call the Desolate One.
> 
> Damn, we gotta hire you as our publicist.
> ...


And then, about six months ago, "the other board" :sux: asked forum users for suggestions to improve/update their website. The EB users wrote in suggestions, which emulated this forum website, but "the other board" :sux: hasn't used any of the suggestions. :true:


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 20, 2009)

CPuerta said:


> I wanted to start a new thread, specific to the following topics to support April 2009 Environmental PE Exam takers:
> 1. Provide valuable information and resources to other exam takers.
> 
> 2. Post quality example problems from our research, studying that would benefit other members and we can use to add to our binder of references in the event a similar problem shows up on the exam.
> ...


I recommend you put this info on the PE Notes wiki... just create a page for Environmental and have at.


----------



## CPuerta (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets get this topic back on point. Does anyone have good generic examples on the following topics:

1. Effluent/Mass Loading Rates for Wastewater Treatment

2. Chlorine loading rate example problems

I think these would be two good topics to have lots of example problems on. 10940623:


----------



## jillnova (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree, being able to convert quickly between effluent concentration and mass loading rates is essential.

Another helpful topic would be examples of the use of 1st-order rate reaction equations, such as BOD oxidation process.

Unfortunately all my study notes from the last exam are in someone else's hands. I'll see if they have time to post any of them.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm rusty and have no time to come up with sample questions, but first order kinetics problems apply to a lot of stuff on the exam. Even radioactive half lives follow first order equations, as far as I remember (haven't touched one since studying for the exam!)


----------



## craftlady07 (Feb 25, 2009)

CPuerta said:


> Lets get this topic back on point. Does anyone have good generic examples on the following topics:
> 1. Effluent/Mass Loading Rates for Wastewater Treatment
> 
> 2. Chlorine loading rate example problems
> ...


I believe the answer to your 1st question is:

mass loading (lbs/day) = concentration (mg/L)*8.34*flow (million gallons per day)

I don't have any examples of your second quesiton handy right now

(P.S. I'm taking the Enviro exam for the 2nd time in april, on the exam in october I felt like I used that equation A LOT!)


----------



## Dleg (Feb 25, 2009)

^Yeah, me too. 8.34 is still burned into my memory after 2.5 years.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 5, 2009)

The key is to remember that mg/L is the same as parts per million. So 20mg/L is 20 parts /1million parts.

the great think about parts per million you can multiply by anything lb/day, ton/year, cfm,.. mgd and get a fraction of the contaminate in the flow you are multiplying. So when you multiply mg/L x MGD you get gallons per day, the units dont change, the conversion for gallons is 8.34 lb/gallon so now you have pounds. The only other issue is when you have dirty water they may give you a specific gravity such a 1.15. This just says that one gallon of your dirty water weighs 15 percent more than clean water so you need to adjust 8.34 x 1.15 =9.59 lb/gallon. On effluent calcs you wont need the SG but on inffluent or sludge you will.

So the final is mg/L x mgd x 8.34 x SG = pound per day


----------



## Baconbit (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anybody ever used the University of Delaware DVDs (through Engineering Extension service) to prep for the exam? Just wondering how useful they are...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2009)

I used the NC STate DVDs. I found them EXTREMELY useful in my prep for the exam. I am in an area where in-person classes are not offered. If you can enroll in a clas, I would do it. I think the one-on-one interaction would be more useful than just sitting and watching a lecture, and hearing someone else's questions, but not necessarily having your question answered. However, the DVDs are better than nothing. They helped me focus on what I should spend the majority of my time studying and what to glance over.

That is a long winded answer to your question. The short answer: worth it if you can't enroll in a class.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 12, 2009)

I went at it cold with no prep classes. There weren't any offered nearby. From what I hear from people, the review classes are more helpful at scheduling and structuring your study efforts rather than the technical info they provide. Again though, that's second hand knowledge. It certainly can't hurt to get the DVDs.


----------



## Baconbit (Mar 18, 2009)

I have seen some references to the NCEES Sample Exams...I have a question about that - I couldn't find this book anywhere. I have the NCEES "Principles and Practices of Engineering - Environmental Engineering - Sample Questions &amp; Solutions." Is this the same book that people are referencing when they say NCEES Sample exams? If not, does anyone know where I can get the sample exams book? Thanks for the help


----------



## Dleg (Mar 18, 2009)

^That's the same thing. It's set up in exactly the same format as the real 100-question exam you will be taking. So you can treat it as a practice exam, if you want, or just use it further guide your studying. But it's by far the closest thing to what the real exam will be like.


----------



## Baconbit (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Dleg...I'll stick to that plan.


----------



## Stokey (Apr 4, 2009)

Baconbit said:


> Has anybody ever used the University of Delaware DVDs (through Engineering Extension service) to prep for the exam? Just wondering how useful they are...


I am new to the board and just saw the question about the University of Delaware DVDs. I used these DVDs to prepare for the upcoming environmental PE exam in April (second try for me) and found them to be very helpful. I was skeptical at first but couldn't find a review course locally so gave it a try. They have actually worked out well. They helped me pace myself while reviewing the different subjects (air pollution controls/ventilation were challenge areas for me so I got good help there). The instructors work through many sample problems which I thought was great. The exam is now about three weeks away and I have been studying for several months but I don't think I will ever feel "ready". (I hope that is normal...)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 6, 2009)

Stokey said:


> I am new to the board and just saw the question about the University of Delaware DVDs. I used these DVDs to prepare for the upcoming environmental PE exam in April (second try for me) and found them to be very helpful. I was skeptical at first but couldn't find a review course locally so gave it a try. They have actually worked out well. They helped me pace myself while reviewing the different subjects (air pollution controls/ventilation were challenge areas for me so I got good help there). The instructors work through many sample problems which I thought was great. The exam is now about three weeks away and I have been studying for several months but I don't think I will ever feel "ready". (I hope that is normal...)


Welcome, Stokey! I passed the Environmental PE Exam on my third try...here's hoping that you need one less try than I did. I used the NC State DVDs, and had the same reaction as you. I found them EXTREMELY helpful. Also, yes, never feeling "ready" is normal. Good luck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2009)

I did not use any study aids beyond printed material from PPI and NCEES. However, if I had I probably would have opted for DVDs over a live class. You can review a topic over and over again. The only downside is that you can't ask a live question, but that's what EB is for!


----------



## Stokey (Apr 8, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Welcome, Stokey! I passed the Environmental PE Exam on my third try...here's hoping that you need one less try than I did. I used the NC State DVDs, and had the same reaction as you. I found them EXTREMELY helpful. Also, yes, never feeling "ready" is normal. Good luck!


Thanks for the warm welcome! I am glad to know I am feeling the right way going into the exam (which is "100 questions? 8 hours? how can I possibly think that fast??") Here's to hoping two is a charm for me. The first time I only had 5 weeks to study (Last year I got approved at the end of February and was notified on 3/6 that I could take the 4/11 exam if I wanted...how could I resist??) This time I gave myself several months and used the DVDs. I actually ended up liking the DVDs more than a review class because I could pause it to figure things out and watch them when it was convenient as opposed to having to get to a class after work.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet you'll pass this time.

Good luck!


----------

